#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Bitte um erklärung meines MRT Berichts BWS >

## Puppa1967

*Hallo,  
ich bin 44 Jahre alt und habe Scheuermann und Skoliose, ich habe starke Schmerzen und nun einen Bruch am / Im 8 Wirbel....nun weiß ich nicht was ich tun kann / oder soll. Habe hier bei mir keine guten Ärzte die mir helfen können.... 
Ich wäre über eine Rat sehr dankbar.....  
Befund:*    *Unauffälliges Knochenmarksignal. Deutliche Rundrückenbildung mit Gibbusbildung, Scheitelpunkt Th7/8. In BWK 8 besteht eine frische Impressionsfraktur der Grundplatte mit noch deutlicher Ödembildung und einer keilförmigen Deformierung des Wirbelkörpers mit einer zentralen Resthöhe von knapp 1,5cm. Die Hinterkante ist intakt. Alte Deckenplattenimpression von BWK 7 mit einer Keilwirbelbildung mit einer Resthöhe ventral von 1,1cm. In den BWK 4,5 und 6 jeweils milde Impressionen der Deckplatten. Ausgeprägte Scheuermann`sche Residuen in Form von Schmorl´schen Knötchenbildungen in dn Grundplatten von BWK 9 bis 12.*  *In den Segmenten Th8/9 und Th9/10 jeweils milde Protrusiones ohne relevante Bedrängung nervaler Strukturen.* *Im Segment Th12/L1 ein kleiner fingerförmiger, dorso-medianer Prolaps, der auf der rechten Seite das thorakale Myelon bedrängt. Hier auch deutliche Schmorl`sche Knötchenbildung ind der Grundplatte von BWK 12.*

----------


## josie

Hallo Puppa! *    
			
				Habe hier bei mir keine guten Ärzte die mir helfen können....
			
		 *  Es muß dich ja jemand zum MRT überwiesen haben, ohne Arzt wird es hier nicht gehen, es muß ja die weitere Therapie besprochen werden.  Am besten wäre es, wenn Du ins nächste KH gehen würdest, wenn die niedergelassen Ärzte dir nicht helfen können. 
Nun erstmal zum MRT
Du weißt ja schon, daß Du eine sog. Impressionsfraktur des 8. Brustwirbels hast,
Positiv ist in diesem Fall, daß normalerweise keine Gefahr für das Rückenmark besteht, wenn der Bruch stabil ist. 
Das kann allerdings nur ein Arzt entscheiden, deshalb brauchst Du auf jeden Fall einen Arzt, der dich richtig weiterbehandelt, wenn das bei deinen Ärzten nicht der Fall ist, dann geh mit deinen Bildern und dem Befund ins nächste KH wo es eine Orthopädie, am besten Wirbelsäulenspezialisten oder evt eine Neurochirurgie. 
Der Bruch des Wirbelkörpers muß ausheilen, das dauert ca 3 Monate und Du solltest in dieser Zeit konsequent ein Korsett nach Maß tragen.
Nach ca 2 Monaten kann man je nachdem wie weit fortgeschritten die Heilung ist, mit Muskelaufbau bei einem Physiotherapeuten begonnen werden. 
In den BWK 4,5 und 6 gibt es leichte Impressionen/Einbrüche der Deckplatten!
Außerdem hast Du bei Th 8/9 und 9/10 Vorwölbungen der Bandscheibe, die aber die Nerven nicht bedrängen.
Bei Th 12/L1 hast Du einen Bandscheibenvorfall, der das Rückenmark bedrängt und dir sicher noch zusätzlich Schmerzen bereitet. 
Deshalb nochmals mein Rat, geh in ein KH in die Orthopädie/Wirbelsäulenspezialisten oder in die Neurochirurgie und nicht warten, sondern da mußt Du jetzt noch vor dem Wochenende hin, am besten heute noch!.
Alles Gute 
LG Josie

----------


## Puppa1967

Guten Morgen, 
sorry das ich mich erst jetzt für die ANtwort bedanke..... 
Ich habe nun alles veranlasst und soll nun bonviva als Fertigspritze bekommen, habe aber eine wahnsinnige Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen, haben Sie eventuell Erfahrungen damit und können mir sagen ob das gut für mich ist, ich nehme so viele Medikamente und füge die List hier einmal dazu. Ich danke Ihnen sehr für Ihre Hilfe....   *Medikamenten Einnahme Susanna Apel 17.07.1967*   *Pantozol** 40 mg  ( Magensäurehemmer)*   Morgens 1 x 1   *Bronchoretard 350 mg  ( Asthma )*     Morgens 1 x 1,  Mittags 1 x 1, Abends 1 x 1   *Valsacor comp 320 mg/ 25 mg  ( Bluthochdruck) neu seid 17.03.2012*   Mittags 1 x 1   *Verapamil 120   ( Bluthochdruck)*   Morgens 1 x 1, Mittags 1 x ½, Abends 1 x* ½*     *Prednesolon 5 mg  ( Asthma)*   Morgens 2 x 1, Abends 2 x 1   *Broncospray*   Morgens 2 x 1, Mittags 2 x 1, Abends 2 x 1   *Symbycort Inhaler  ( Asthma)*   Morgens 2 x 1 Hub, Mittags 2 x 1 Hub, Abends 2 x 1 Hub   *Insulin Lantus:  zur Nacht 30 IE ( Diabetes)* *Insulin Liprolog:  Morgens 10 IE, Mittags 10 IE, Abends 10 IE (Diabetes)* und ja nach Wert und Bedarf mehr Einheiten *Azopt Augentropfen 2 x täglich 1 Tropfen  ( viel zu hoher Augendruck)*   *Bei Bedarf und regelmäßige Einnahmen:*    *Riopan Magengel*  		( Magensäure Überproduktion durch Kortison *Ibuprofen 600 mg		*( Rückenschmerzen)		    *Neu seid dem 22.01.2012*   Paroxetin 20 mg 
Vielen Dank  
Mit liebem Gruß
Susanna

----------


## Elephant

Hallo Susanna,wenn die Asthma-Medis so stimmen, dann sind das viel zu viele und sicherlich auch in einer viel zu hohen Dosis. Das Broncho retard wird heute mittlerweile nicht mehr so gerne gegeben wegen der Nebenwirkungen, es gibt da sehr viel elegantere neuere Medis. Cortison auf morgens und abends zu verteilen macht auch nur begrenzt Sinn, aber nicht für längere Zeit. Du solltest die Dauerdosis Cortison (Prednisolon) auf jeden Fall mit einem Arzt besprechen und brauchst dringend eine Osteoporose-Therapie! (Also das bonviva wäre schon gut. Viel Glück, Elephant

----------

